# OTTB mare critique



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

_Pedigree:_ 
Native Silver Horse Pedigree
If this is her pedigree the bloodlines are some of the strongest I have seen in awhile. She is strong on top and bottom including the female tail which is strong way back where most fade. She comes from two top brood mare lines through Foolish Pleasure and Hoist the Flag. Her dam is not well known.. but was probably bred due to the influence of Hoist the Flag so close up. Her sire did his job and paid his way. 

_Conformation:_ 
These photos hurt this horse more than help her. She is steep through the shoulder and has a short, non descript neck. She is slightly over at very well placed knees (cosmetic fault, not soundness fault). She may be a little knock knee'd or that shadow across her knees may be playing havoc with the optics. 

Her hocks and knees are nearly the same height from the ground and she is built slightly down hill (for speed or reigning this is fine). She has decent hindquarters and has a correct.. maybe slightly straight.. hind leg. She is short backed and has a decent coupling and rounded topline through the point of croup. Her biggest fault (besides the steep shoulder and shortish neck) is the dip behind her withers. DO get a custom (barrel type) saddle for this small Thoroughbred horse. It will make all the difference in the world.

Her bone is adequate and her pastern length and angle is good. 

One thing I notice is the underside of her neck has over developed muscles. You will need to work her in a long frame and get her head down.. and try to "turn her neck over." This may be a challenged due to the short neck and down hill build. 

I would game this horse in a minute. She looks sturdy and compact and should have the speed. 

_Another thought.. and one I don't often say_:
From her pedigree and if I had the $$ and time to do it.. I would even look at her again in the summer after some work and a GOOD set of photos.. thinking of breeding (as much based on her size and her lines). I think she might produce a fire cracker of a foal if bred to the right racing Quarter horse... a stud with prepotency for a nicer neck that ties to a good shoulder and withers that carry better into her back (without the dip) and good bone with powerful hind quarters. Wish "The Ole Man" or Roy Browning was still alive.. that stud or Roy would look at this mare and have sound thoughts.


----------



## KenzieLynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm thrilled with your opinion... This mare is very special to me 

Anyone else?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the bloodlines and mare definitely has the potential to make a nice barrel horse. Can't wait to see some summer pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Elana never tells people to consider breeding, so if she said your mare is good enough, consider yourself told!


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW! Impeccable breeding! She's got Foolish Pleasure, Bold Ruler, Dr Fager, War Admiral, Bold Ruler - the list of champions goes on!

Not a bad looker, either. Bet she'll be a stunner in her summer coat without those winter woolies. I like her legs too - very straight. Yup, this is one nice lookin' gal!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think Elana pretty much covered it. I agree on the downhill bit, which wont hinder her in what your looking to do with her, but would make other disciplines difficult. I also agree with the neck. This is what I like least about her. It is significantly shorter than I would like.

I agree that she would produce a nice foal with the right stud, and would like to second(and emphasize) choosing one with a much nicer neck.

Over all I think she is well suited to what you want to do, and request that you keep us updated


----------



## KenzieLynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm so excited by all of your opinions. I picked her up for $300 at the beginning of November. 

What are some good training ideas for "fixing" her neck? She never really stretches out, would something like a training fork help her learn to keep a level top line?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No No No No to a training fork. Forward and down.. loose rein.. trotting with you standing in the stirrups over poles on the ground or up long hills.. 

Training forks, martingales and the rest will give her something to pull against. You want to encourage her to stretch forward and down and it will not be easy for her. Maybe only a few strides at a time right now. Or 1 stride. Loose rein.. forward walking (to start).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Elana (I ususally do) though I don't see her neck as steep, just normal.

research threads here on "long and low".


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

She looks tight & uncomfortable in the front end, very straight forelegs, 'camped under' - perhaps high/clubby feet, weak heels, &/or a body issue. But at only 6yo, hopefully a good chiro or such can take care of her.


----------



## KenzieLynn (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm posting this here because no one I've talked to seems to share my excitement...

Rode her yesterday. Started with the usual 20 minutes of "oh god, I'm on my own, I'm going to die". Started just trotting her back and forth along the fence line, trying to 1) get some energy off and 2) get some sort of consistency and relaxation. After she started focusing on me, I rode her essentially in two-point, hands as low as i could get them at the walk. AND SHE ACTUALLY KEPT A LEVEL TOPLINE. I was freaking out and super excited. So I asked for a slower trot, and every few strides she'd stretch so far she looked like a western pleasure horse. 

I'm dying right now, she's never been this good for me. :happydance:


----------

